# Reiser4 und aktuelle gentoo-sources - Geht was? [gelöst]

## Martux

Ich interessiere mich schon länger für reiser4 und würde gerne meinen aktuellen gentoo-sources-kernel patchen.

Alle threads und howtos scheinen sich auf uralte Kernel-Versionen zu beziehen...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-295168-highlight-gentoosources+reiser4+patch+howto.html

Auf www.namesys.com wird's kompliziert und ein overlay scheint es auch net zu geben.

Ist das irgendwie einfach für den jeweils aktuellen Kernel zu lösen?

Ich denke da an einen patch oder so was?!?

Bin echt ned der Programming-Profi oder so also sollten die Lösungen einfach sein, sonst lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht.

Gruß, MarcusLast edited by Martux on Fri Sep 28, 2007 7:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

ist mit aktuellen Sourcen möglich - hab hier reiser4 mit sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r5.

Auf ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6 gibt es Patches bis 2.6.23.

Aufwand ist relativ gering, ein Einzeiler für den Patch und emerge von reiser4progs.

lg

----------

## musv

Hier gleich noch zu einem eventuell auftretendem Problem und der dazugehörigen Lösung. Ich bin damals daran fast verzweifelt.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-567484.html

----------

## Martux

Danke Leute für die Tipps. Das werde ich zuerst mal auf meiner /usr/portage-Partition probieren.

Gruß, Marcus

----------

## Martux

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> Aufwand ist relativ gering, ein Einzeiler für den Patch 

   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Oh je. So ein Einzeiler kann mich Stunden kosten... Also wenn ich "cd /usr/linux" mache und dann dort

```

patch -p1 /pfad/zumpatch/reiser4-for-2.6.22.patch &

```

eingebe passiert bei "make oldconfig" 

```

# configuration written to .config

#

[3]+  Stopped     patch -p1 /pfad/zumpatch/reiser4-for-2.6.22.patch

```

Der patch wird halt nicht benutzt. 

Kann mir da jemand _codemäßig_ auf die Sprünge helfen?

----------

## TheCurse

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz, was du da schreibst... Warum lässt du das patchen denn im Hintergrund laufen???

Patche doch mal im Vordergrund (lasse also das & am Ende weg) und schaue, ob es irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen gibt oder so.

Wenn er erfolgreich sind die Dateien gepatched und alles ist gut. Beim make menuconfig findest du dann auch reiser4 unter File Systems.

----------

## Martux

Also, wenn ich das ohne das & eingebe, passiert bei 0-1% Prozessorlast schon 5 Minuten lang gar nichts... Das kann es ja nicht sein mit dem patchen?

----------

## TheCurse

Naja, mit & passiert halt das selbe, nur im Hintergrund ^^

Da müsste aber doch irgendwas kommen von wegen Patching files bla blub... Da kommt gar nichts?

----------

## schachti

 *Martux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> patch -p1 /pfad/zumpatch/reiser4-for-2.6.22.patch &
> ...

 

Sollte das nicht heissen

```

patch -p1 < /pfad/zumpatch/reiser4-for-2.6.22.patch

```

oder irre ich mich da?

----------

## Martux

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sollte das nicht heissen
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tata... Ja, jetzt läuft der patch durch, kernel kompeilert schon.    :Surprised: 

Da wär ich NIE drauf gekommen, wozu genau ist das <?

patch --help ist da ja weig erhellend.

Nun ja, nachdem das nun geht, mit welchen fstab-Optionen pflegt ihr eure reiser4-Partitionen zu mounten?

----------

## schachti

 *Martux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da wär ich NIE drauf gekommen, wozu genau ist das <?
> 
> 

 

Das bedeutet, dass patch seine Eingabe aus der folgenden Datei und nicht von stdin lesen soll. Ist uebrigens nicht spezifisch fuer patch, sondern geht mit jedem anderen Kommando, das eine Eingabe von stdin erwartet, ebenfalls.

----------

## Martux

Bekomme gerade diese Fehlermeldung auf der frisch erstelllten Partition (das erstellen hat ohne weiteres  geklappt).

```

mount -t reiser4 /dev/md0 //usr/portage/

mount: unbekannter Dateisystemtyp „reiser4“

```

----------

## jkoerner

grub kann kein reiser4.

/ sollte ein grub-bekanntes FS sein

----------

## Martux

Ich versuche ja gerade erst die /usr/portage-Partition (3G) einzubinden...

----------

## Max Steel

lass mal den doppel // weg und mach einen einfachen.

----------

## Martux

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> lass mal den doppel // weg und mach einen einfachen.

 

 :Embarassed:  Klar, das war's. man sollte halt nicht total übermüdet am Dateisystem rumschrauben.  :Smile: 

----------

## ollonois

Man kann auch einfach die Datei von namesys-ftp laden und ein 

```
zcat <Pfad zur Patch-Datei> | patch -p1
```

 absetzen

----------

## Martux

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> grub kann kein reiser4.
> 
> / sollte ein grub-bekanntes FS sein

 

Also mit der ~x86 Version von grub klappt es hier auch mit / auf reiser4.

Kein patch für grub notwendig.

Hat alles super geklappt, danke für die Antworten.

Martux

----------

## musv

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> grub kann kein reiser4.
> 
> / sollte ein grub-bekanntes FS sein

 

Jein. Wie weiter unten steht, soll Grub wohl Reiser4 können. Allerdings ist es alte Gentoo-Tradition, daß man /boot nicht (wie z.B. bei *buntu) als einfaches Verzeichnis unter / unterbringt sondern einen eigene Partitionn anlegt. Und da die Bootpartition in den meisten Fällen mit ext2 formatiert wird, ist das egal, ob grub Reiser4 kann oder nicht. Der Ort, wo der Kernel liegt ist entscheident, nicht die Root-Partition.

----------

## jkoerner

Hehe, ist schon etwas her, daß ich mit grub und reiser4 gekämpft habe. Schön zu hören. daß es jetzt einfach klappt!

----------

## Aldo

Reiser4 kann ja Kompression.

Wie schaltet man die eigentlich ein?

Gibts da eine Mount-Option oder wie geht das?

----------

## musv

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Reiser4 kann ja Kompression.
> 
> Wie schaltet man die eigentlich ein?
> 
> Gibts da eine Mount-Option oder wie geht das?

 

Ich laß es selbst ohne Kompression laufen. Aber soweit ich weiß, gibst du die Kompression + weiter Plugins / Optionen beim Erstellen des Dateisystems an. Also mit mkfs-reiser4. Beim Mounten später erkennt Reiser4 von selbst, mit welchen Optionen das FS erstellt wurde.

----------

## Martux

[NACHTRAG]

Ups... nachdem ich auch die Root-Partition umgestellt hatte, gab's diverse Fehlermeldungen beim booten, irgendwas mit write barrier. Dann ging es ruck zuck ohne weiteres zutun meinerseits: Dateisystemfehler ohne Ende.

Mittlerweile bin ich wieder zu reiserfs zurückgekehrt.

Reiser4 scheint ja wirklich noch heftig experimentell zu sein?!

Schade eigentlich, der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs gerade auf der /usr/portage-Partition war schon beachtlich.

----------

## Stormkings

 *Martux wrote:*   

> [NACHTRAG]
> 
> Ups... nachdem ich auch die Root-Partition umgestellt hatte, gab's diverse Fehlermeldungen beim booten, irgendwas mit write barrier. Dann ging es ruck zuck ohne weiteres zutun meinerseits: Dateisystemfehler ohne Ende.
> 
> Mittlerweile bin ich wieder zu reiserfs zurückgekehrt.
> ...

 

Also das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. So schlimm wars hier nicht  :Smile:  Ich hatte Reiser4 vor ein oder zwei Jahren laufen und bis auf Probleme beim kompilieren von einigen wenigen Paketen lief das ziemlich gut. Das sollte sich allerdings mittlerweile erledigt haben. Gabs da nicht ne ganze Menge Howtos oder wiki Artikel? 

Aber kann schon sein, dass es noch nicht so sicher ist wie andere Dateisysteme.

dk

----------

## gimpel

gentoo-sources mit reiser4 (namesys original .22-2) hier. Null probleme.

Da muss wohl beim "Umstellen" was schief gelaufen sein. 

Und nicht vergessen in fstab die passno auf 0 zu setzen, reiser4 braucht keinen fsck bei jedem mount, fsck.reiser4 is imho auch etwas buggy und macht eher etwas kaputt.

----------

## musv

 *Martux wrote:*   

> [NACHTRAG]
> 
> Ups... nachdem ich auch die Root-Partition umgestellt hatte, gab's diverse Fehlermeldungen beim booten, irgendwas mit write barrier. Dann ging es ruck zuck ohne weiteres zutun meinerseits: Dateisystemfehler ohne Ende....
> 
> Reiser4 scheint ja wirklich noch heftig experimentell zu sein?!

 

Fall es die Fehlermeldungen sein sollten, die ich ganz oben im Link gepostet hab, das sind keine Dateisystemfehler. Und die Lösung stand auch dabei.

Ich benutze Reiser4 seit ca. 2 Jahren auf allen Partitionen außer der Bootpartition (für 25 mb reicht ext2). Nachdem ich einmal den Rechner richtig abgeschossen hatte (Temperaturproblem beim Compilieren), konnte ich die Rootpartition nicht mehr mounten. Fehlermeldung: Bad Superblock.... Ich hab dann das Dateisystem mit fsck.reiser4 repariert und war erstaunt, wie gut das Teil funktioniert hat. Verloren gingen nur die Daten, die während des Absturzes wahrscheinlich noch nicht geschrieben waren. Ansonsten hatte ich trotz zahlreicher Resets und Abstürze noch nie Probleme mit Reiser4.

Außerdem wird an Reiser4 selbst schon seit Jahren nichts mehr geändert. An den Plugins und Optionen wird noch weiterhin gebastelt, und einige Tools (Resize, Defragmentierer, Undelete) fehlen noch. Reiser4 als experimentell zu bezeichnen ist meiner Meinung nach falsch.

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> fsck.reiser4 is imho auch etwas buggy und macht eher etwas kaputt.
> 
> 

 

siehe oben. Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Auch hab ich den fsck-Check beim Booten mit drin. Ich seh da keine Nachteile oder Probleme.

----------

## Martux

Nene musv, mit dem von Dir geschilderten Fehler hatte das nix zu tun. Leider sind schon alle logfiles diesbezüglich überschrieben.

Es war was wie

```

<4>reiser4[tar(11225)]: disable_write_barrier (fs/reiser4/wander.c:223)[zam-1055]: 

WARNING: disabling write barrier

```

Wie gesagt, beim neustarten hat sich das dann böse aufgehängt, auch ohne Dateisystemcheck.  :Sad:  Das ist mir dann doch ein bißchen zu sehr Zitterpartie, ich mache zwar backups aber halt auch nicht täglich. Das ist imho den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil nicht wert. Reiser3 läuft bei mir schon jahrelang absolut perfekt und stabil.

Gruß, Marcus

----------

